# which router bit for marbles?



## tke663

My Mother in law has been begging me to make her a Wahoo/Aggravation board game from her childhood and im trying to figure out the best way to make the dimples for the marbles. Theres an old thread on here where the guy used a countersink but im wanting it to be more bowl than cone. I have found these bits on Rockler and they seem to be the only two I can find geared toward marbles based board games. 

http://www.rockler.com/plunge-ball-marble-storage-router-bit-1-2-shank

http://www.rockler.com/marble-drilling-bit

The marble storage bit looks like its more designed for slot cutting but the head of it looks perfect for my plunge router and a template. But is it going to give me a smooth bottom just plunging it? The second bit is exactly what I want but the reviews are not so great as it seems to crud up and dull quickly. But I can also just chuck it in my drill and go to town. Im leaning more towards the first one as it will do what the second one does but also slot cut for storage. 

So which would you go with? or is there option number 3 that I don't know about?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The first one will do double duty. ROute for storage or be used for plunge routing a dimple for the marble to sit it.


----------



## maverikck2002

Do you need any templates? I have one for a 4 sided board.


----------



## epicfail48

Its a little unorthodox, by why not chuck a core box bit into a drill press? I've done the same with a v bit (long story, I needed a countersink cut and couldn't find my countersink), and it worked decently enough. This is assuming, of course that you're looking for dimples like in the pic maverick posted.


----------



## Alchymist

Got any machinist friends or local machine shops? Hit them up for a ball end mill. Even a used one will work in wood.


----------



## Big Dave

You will have to make a template to use this bit but it's what your looking for.

Why not just drill a hole. Either all the way through the board or a quarter inch deep or so. It doesn't need to be a dimple just a hole for the ball to settle into so it doesn't roll off the board. Drill the hole smaller than the marble so it doesn't fall completely in.


----------



## tke663

The pic Maverick posted is exactly what im going for. I would love a copy of the template. Im currently working on a 6 sided one in Sketchup but haven't decided which way to go. The final product Im going for is a nice game box with a drawer to hold the marbles so I want it to be as nice as possible. I only have a table top drill press so it wont really work for the inside holes. Im going to try my first attempt at inlay with it for the parts where the marbles sit at the beginning and end. The core box bit looks like it would work just the same as the marble storage bit and I think I would get a lot more practical use out of it in the future. Plus its cheaper. So thanks!


----------



## maverikck2002

*Marble Board Templates*

Here are the templates that I have made. I just print them and tape them to the board with blue paint tape. Works pretty well when you aren't in a hurry. Im not sure posting a pic here will work so if you would rather have me email it, let me know.


----------



## Thorn495

Funny, I recently made a Wahoo board myself. I got picky about having the smooth, rounded holes for the marbles too. My board uses the 1" diameter (shooter) marbles. I went out of my way and bought a Freud 1" bull nose bit for my router. I made the holes 1/4" deep, paint is acrylic, stained (summer oak) and used Wipe-On-Poly for the gloss. I bought the 2ft round board at Lowes. I think it's pine. Sure is soft; the dice make little dents in it. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## fire65

I made this one with a plunge router and ordered a marble bit from Rockler. I tried the bit on my drill press and did not get clean cuts.


----------



## tke663

Those all look great. I was able to make a 6 sided pattern in sketchup and figured out how to print it out as a cut pattern. Im using some 6x24 poplar planks I got at hd. This will be my first attempt at a glue up as im making it 22x22. Then the inlays. Lots of new stuff ive never done before.


----------



## Chip Teters

i know this is an old thread, but im looking for a 6 player wahoo template. If you have one could you email me at [email protected]


----------



## bluteddi

*templates*



maverikck2002 said:


> Do you need any templates? I have one for a 4 sided board.


I know this is an old post, but one can hope.. I'd sure love any templates you can share!... thanks..


----------



## sd1225

Oh, Maverick-----I would sure appreciate your help! My 86 yr old daddy wants to make wahoo boards (we call the game Dirty Marbles) for his Great-grandchildren so they will always have something from him (he is currently in ill health and facing the inevitable.) I am going down to take care of him next week and have promised to help him. However, I can't seem to find a PRINTABLE template for a 4 player board. You mentioned you could email it. I would appreciate it so much if you would do that!

Thanks SO MUCH, 
Sunny


----------



## difalkner

bluteddi said:


> I know this is an old post, but one can hope.. I'd sure love any templates you can share!... thanks..





sd1225 said:


> Oh, Maverick-----I would sure appreciate your help! My 86 yr old daddy wants to make wahoo boards (we call the game Dirty Marbles) for his Great-grandchildren so they will always have something from him (he is currently in ill health and facing the inevitable.) I am going down to take care of him next week and have promised to help him. However, I can't seem to find a PRINTABLE template for a 4 player board. You mentioned you could email it. I would appreciate it so much if you would do that!
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH,
> Sunny


Welcome to the forum, Guys! It doesn't look like Maverick has posted since June, 2016, so I doubt he's going to reply.

If both of you can go to the introduction subforum and complete your profiles with locations, first names in signature lines, etc. then maybe you can ask your questions in the introduction and get a better response.

David


----------



## Chefjon84

maverikck2002 said:


> *Marble Board Templates*
> 
> Here are the templates that I have made. I just print them and tape them to the board with blue paint tape. Works pretty well when you aren't in a hurry. Im not sure posting a pic here will work so if you would rather have me email it, let me know.


Can you please email me the templet to print out for the 4 person game please?


----------



## difalkner

Chefjon84 said:


> Can you please email me the templet to print out for the 4 person game please?


Welcome to the forum! The post you quoted is 6 years old so I doubt you'll get a reply from him.

David


----------



## Jrmckin

maverikck2002 said:


> Do you need any templates? I have one for a 4 sided board.


----------



## Jrmckin

I would like a (4) person aggravation template.
Thanks


----------



## Jrmckin

maverikck2002 said:


> Do you need any templates? I have one for a 4 sided board.


Yes, I need a (4) person aggravation template
Thanks
Jrmckin


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Gentlemen - please note: this is an old thread and these members are no longer active.
here are the templates in question - all you have to do is print them out yourself.
they can not be sent to you.
if you need a particular design, please make a new post so the information will be current.

























.


----------



## jcjg

maverikck2002 said:


> *Marble Board Templates*
> 
> Here are the templates that I have made. I just print them and tape them to the board with blue paint tape. Works pretty well when you aren't in a hurry. Im not sure posting a pic here will work so if you would rather have me email it, let me know.





maverikck2002 said:


> *Marble Board Templates*
> 
> Here are the templates that I have made. I just print them and tape them to the board with blue paint tape. Works pretty well when you aren't in a hurry. Im not sure posting a pic here will work so if you would rather have me email it, let me know.










Can you email me this with what the size, and instructions on making it. I like the way you maded this Aggravation Marble Board for 4 Players. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

jcjg - as I noted above; this is an old thread and these members are no longer active.
here are the templates in question - all you have to do is print them out yourself.
they can not be sent to you.
if you need a particular design, please make a new post so the information will be current.


----------

